# Steine im Bachlauf



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Miteinander,

da mir Kiesel net so arg gut gefallen und ich nicht nur Sand im Bachlauf  (und im Teich) haben möchte, hab ich mich auf die Suche nach bezahlbarem und kalkfreien Naturstein gemacht und bin nun fündig geworden: Porphyr heißt das Material - gehört wohl zu den Graniten - ist leicht rötlich und beim Kauf noch leicht mit rötlichem Sandstaub behaftet.

Frage: 

a) Spricht irgendetwas gegen Porphyr im Bachlauf/Teich
b) Sollte ich den roten Sand abwaschen oder - da es vermutlich Porphyrsand ist - selbiges nicht unbedingt tun da überflüssig?
c) Das Material gibt es als sogenannten Edelschotter zu kaufen - also kleine Steinstücke zwischen 6 und 12 cm - spricht da irgendetwas dagegen?
d) Hab ich irgendwas relevantes zu Fragen vergessen?
e) Kann ich jetzt ins Bett gehen?
f) Haltet Ihr mich jetzt für total bescheuert?
g) Wenn ja, kann ich was dagegen tun?
h)...

Eigentlich würde ich mich freuen, wenn ich Eure Meinungen zu den Fragen a-c bekäme ;-)

Guts Nächtle
Susanne


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

*Porphyr*

Hallo Susanne,

über Porphyr weiß ich nur daß darauf keine Algen wachsen sollen.
Wie er den PH-Wert verändert müsstest Du austesten,Porphyr-Sand
in Wasser mit bekanntem PH-Wert geben,einige Tage stehen lassen
und den PH-Wert nochmal testen.
Aber ich glaube nicht daß Porphyr den PH-Wert stark verändert.
Aber glauben ist nicht wissen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

hallo susanne,

seit meiner teichvertiefung in diesem frühjahr habe ich eine steilwand mit diesen porphyr platten belegt - dadurch kann ich zumindest gegenbelegen was lothar gehört hat - es wachsen darauf auch algen !!!

daß sie schädliche wirkung auf den teich haben könnten kann ich mir nicht vorstellen - mein ganzer teich - bachlauf besteht aus irgendwelchen steinen - und bisher habe ich keinerlei negative wirkungen feststellen können.

aber ich bin in diesen dingen auch nicht so hyperempfindlich - wenn wir alles hinterfragen und 5 testberichte und analysen dazu lesen besteht unser teich zum schluß aus glas - ich entscheide meist aus dem bauch heraus was ich reinnehmen kann und was unbedenklich ist.

früher wuchsen unsere kinder auch in einer sehr natürlichen umgebung auf unter weit geringeren hygienebedingungen als heute - und sie waren auch gesund. - wenn man heute der werbung und den medien glauben schenken darf - sollte man sie steril verpacken und ins sauerstoffzelt legen.
bitte steinigt mich nicht - aber dies ist zumindest meine meinung.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

Deine Meinung wird von mir bekanntlich geteilt: Keimreduzierte  Umgebungen bedingen eine grössere Ktankheotsanfälligkeit. Das dürfte imzwischen zum Allgemeingut gehören. Es ist eben NICHT gut, wenn die liebende Ehefrau jeden WC-Sitz täglich desinfiziert.

Nur Lothar mit den besonders hochgezüchteten Fischen kann ich zumindest verstehen (auch wenn mir nicht klar ist, ob weniger Keime seinen Kois eher hilft oder schadet). Da muss er seine Erfahrung spielen lassen. Für alle anderen gilt: Man kann auch alles übertreiben.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

Tja - zum WC- Desinfizieren bin ich schon lange nicht mehr gekommen ;-) - der Teich geht vor.

Hört sich also alles gut an - freut mich! Wobei Glas als Teichoberfläche - da bräuchte ich ja gar kein Wasser mehr drin   

Auf jeden Fall danke für die sorglosmachenden Kommentare!

Grüße Susanne

P.S. Steinigen kann ich sowieso noch nicht - hab die Steine ja noch nicht gekauft und sobald ich sie gekauft habe, liegen sie eh im Teich/Bachlauf


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

Hallo Susanne,

ich stimme dir zu. Tu die Steine rein und guck, ob was passiert. Meine Steine hab ich von überall her geholt, kurz abgespült und rein damit.

Mfg Silke


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

hallo stefan,

soso - du teilst also die meinung von rainer - welche meinung hat denn rainer dazu - habe ihn in diesem tread überhaupt nicht gelesen *grins

 

grüße jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2003)

*Keime ?*

Hallo Stefan,

das Immunsystem wir in der frühsten Jugend ausgebildet,Menschenkinder
die Z.B. auf einem Bauernhof aufwachsen haben weniger Allergien,
und als Erwachsene weniger Krankheiten.

Jap. Koi sind sehr viel anfälliger gegen Krankheiten wie hier geborene und aufgewachsene Koi.
Und durch die hohe Fischdichte gibt es auch mehr Krankheitsereger.

Wieviele Fische gibt es auf 1000 Liter Wasser a. in einem Fluß, b. in einem
Gartenteich ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

*Massenmail*

Hallo Lothar,

ich denke, ich habe deutlich genug geschrieben, dass ich Deine Meinung zumindest nachvollziehen und verstehen kann. Ich finde, das ist schon eine ganze Menge für jemanden, der UVC ansonsten als Teufelszeug ablehnt. Ich sage ja: Für Kois kann das alles in Ordnung sein, das müssen Spezialisten wie Du unter sich ausmachen.  Bei allen anderen, nicht hochgezüchteten Fischen halte ich allerdings nach wie vor eine keimreduzierte Umgebung für schädlich - und denke, das ist auch sehr gut begründbar (wenn nicht sogar selbstredend). Ganz allgemeine Aussagen also (wie Fischdichte) sind deshalb ziemlich dünnes Eis, wie ich finde.

Hallo Reiner,

kann isch nur sagen: Pardon ! Ich fürchte, das wird auch noch ein paarmal passieren. Kannst mir dann ruhig wieder eins auf die Nuss geben. Keine Ahnung, wieso - irgendwie bin ich bei Reiners auf Rainer gepolt. Dabei müsste ich es doch selbst besser wissen: 90 % der Menschheit schreiben Stefan mit "ph"... Nichts für ungut: Ist schlicht gepennt, keine böse Absicht dahinter.

Hallo Susanne,

habe Deine Mega-Monster-Mail erhalten - melde mich wieder, sobald ich etwas Zeit gefunden habe, daran zu arbeiten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

> Hallo Reiner,
> 
> kann isch nur sagen: Pardon ! Ich fürchte, das wird auch noch ein paarmal passieren. Kannst mir dann ruhig wieder eins auf die Nuss geben. Keine Ahnung, wieso - irgendwie bin ich bei Reiners auf Rainer gepolt. Dabei müsste ich es doch selbst besser wissen: 90 % der Menschheit schreiben Stefan mit "ph"... Nichts für ungut: Ist schlicht gepennt, keine böse Absicht dahinter.



Stefan stefan   
ich finde weder rEiner noch rAiner der hier gepostet hat und dessen meinung du teilen könntest *tsssss

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2003)

mensch r?iner,

soll doch nur ein scherz sein um die von schmerz geplagten nerven von stefan einwenig abzulenken.

jürgen


----------

